# Announcement from Trinity



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.trinityrc.net/2013/08/the-truth-behind-puffing/#more-822


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

An attempt at a preemptive strike against a bunch of batteries that are know to puff easily?

"We will open each battery before shipping to you, making completely sure there is no swell at all."

So trinity is taking apart hard case packs to make sure there is no puffing and re-gluing them???

Starts off with thet BS about having to disassemble a Nickel pack after two runs...


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

ta_man said:


> An attempt at a preemptive strike against a bunch of batteries that are know to puff easily?
> 
> "We will open each battery before shipping to you, making completely sure there is no swell at all."
> 
> ...





Are you really that stupid yes i said it there opening the cardboard box the battery comes in and checking on a flat service too check so they know ahead of time !!!!!

Man its tuff being nice some time with thinking like this !


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The announcement is not clear about what will be opened when it states that each battery will be opened. It should have stated either the battery hard case or the box the battery was shipped in or what was being opened. That would have made the announcement easier to understand. IMO


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

nutz4rc said:


> The announcement is not clear about what will be opened when it states that each battery will be opened. It should have stated either the battery hard case or the box the battery was shipped in or what was being opened. That would have made the announcement easier to understand. IMO




Really u think a hard case lipo would be opened up resealed and but up for sale ?; oh vay ! Goodnight


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

VOODOO answer your PM 

ROCKET


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

dr voodoo said:


> Really u think a hard case lipo would be opened up resealed and but up for sale ?; oh vay ! Goodnight


All I was saying was the announcement was not very clearly stated. It is Trinity, you know.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Since it is Trinity expect them to pass the cost for their "puff" test and air-conditioning to their customers.

I'll just add this to the long list of reasons I personally will avoid Trinity products


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since it is Trinity expect them to pass the cost for their "puff" test and air-conditioning to their customers.
> 
> I'll just add this to the long list of reasons I personally will avoid Trinity products


Lol. 


Word papa smurf !


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

dr voodoo said:


> Are you really that stupid yes i said it there opening the cardboard box the battery comes in and checking on a flat service too check so they know ahead of time !!!!!
> 
> Man its tuff being nice some time with thinking like this !


Well, the announcement did start off with the BS about having to disassemble nickle packs after two runs. And as others have noted, they said they were opening the battery, not opening the box.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

Sounds good bought two packs this summer. used twice both swelled. But I would not use revtech batteries again.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

ta_man said:


> An attempt at a preemptive strike against a bunch of batteries that are know to puff easily?
> 
> "We will open each battery before shipping to you, making completely sure there is no swell at all."
> 
> ...


+1
Just more Trinity marketing Hype , It's a trait that they've had for years.
Where did Ernie come up with this Voo Doo guy ?
He's not helping you one bit. Anybody got Provetty's E-mail address ?


----------



## emory70 (Nov 29, 2013)

I used to be a huge trinity fan until Novak started the brushless revolution and trinity ran that full page anti brushless ad in rcca in 2003. Never again will I buy their products


----------



## auto2 (Mar 15, 2008)

i find this kinda disturbing. trying to say a puffed pack may be just fine and to keep using it. it has overheated.period. it overheated for a reason. user error ,defect, too much amp draw and the voltage dropped too low. whatever. i would never say it MAY still be safe to use?????


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Perdue announced yesterday that their Christmas turkeys smell funny but not to worry, because they opened them all up and smelled them theirselves, said they didn't smell too bad. Enjoy!!


----------



## dano628 (Dec 13, 2006)

razoo said:


> perdue announced yesterday that their christmas turkeys smell funny but not to worry, because the opened them all up and smelled them theirselves and they didn't smell too bad. Enjoy!!


*lmfao* !!!


----------

